
Creating a Password-Optional Authentication System in Laravel - psamg
https://metricloop.com/blog/creating-a-password-optional-authentication-system-in-laravel
======
trebor
I hope the author realizes that it opens thing up further for phishing. As
well, it presumes the security/privacy of the email account. There's no
guarantee that the email is securely delivered, stored, and not snooped by a
3rd party.

After all, most people don't use GPG.

